# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.09.01

## gsm_bouali

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * Sigma Software v.2.09.01 is out!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Pack 2 Update:* 
 1. Fixed issue with unlock of Motorola MotoX series 
 2. Introduced new method of *Direct Unlock / Read Unlock Codes* 
 (without rooting) for MotoX-series phone models
 This new method is supported for the following *Motorola* phones 
 powered by *Qualcomm Hexagon*:  *♦ Moto X
 ♦ XT1030
 ♦ XT1052
 ♦ XT1053
 ♦ XT1055
 ♦ XT1056
 ♦ XT1058
 ♦ XT1060
 ♦ XT1080
 ♦ XT1080M
 ♦ DROID ULTRA
 ♦ DROID ULTRA MAXX
 ♦ DROID MINI*  *Advantages of this solution:* ♦ No multistep root procedures are required to unlock a phone
 ♦ No bootloader unlocking
 ♦ No boot animations with the message: “warning! bootloader unlocked”  
 Full manual is available الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*بارك الله فيك اخي*

----------

